# Optimum Nutrition 100% Vs CNP Pro-mass



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

which one would be better for getting bigger???

100%

Amount per 29.4g serving; Calories - 120 Protein - 24g Carbs - 3g (of which sugars - 1g) Fat - 1g (of which saturates - 0.5g)

Pro-mass

Typical analysis per 100grams (4scoops in water) Total carbohydrates:- 52grams of which sugars:- 2grams Protein:- 35grams Total fat (85% MCT's):- 4.87grams Saturated fat negligible

or would anybody recommend anything else


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

you looking to gain weight then i think it would have been the mass as more carba


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

You are not comparing products meant for the same purpose

One is a protein supplement - Optimum 100%, the other is a weight gain supplement.

If weight gain is your goal then the pro-mass would be the better option.


----------

